# Talon of the Blackwater



## LauraSiersema (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello--

My name is Laura Siersema.

Michael Jaworek, known for managing the Birchmere in Virginia, was the first to suggest that my music was modern or neo-classical. Though I had studied voice in the bel canto tradition and have always loved classical instrumental music, I didn't see my own music that way. Now I think I should explore this, maybe find those who were drawn into my work, in part because of these influences.

So here is a little bit about the last album I released:

Woven in the language of poetry and dreams, _Talon of the Blackwater_, Laura Siersema's third independent release, is "fiercely original", challenging and ambitious. Lush, complex layers and the high qualities unique to her voice transform the folk music of her childhood with into a "depth and scale of music so strong, a soul searing connection to it becomes inevitable."

This album features Grammy / Juno nominated Michael Farquharson, T Lavitz and Eugene Friesen.

Here are a few places to hear and see my music:

__
https://soundcloud.com/






Sincerely,
Laura


----------

